# What Are Some E.S.C that can run 2 motors



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

I need an ESC that can handle 2 stock motors or 550 motors cheapeer the better I'm upgrading a Tamiya Twin Detonator for my brother in law and he doesn't want to spend a tone of dough any ideas would help greatly :thumbsup:


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

team novak has one
http://teamnovak.com/products/esc/super_dutyxr/index.html
Tower hobbies has them in stock for $139.99
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJAC0&P=

Rusty NutZ


----------



## basketcase45 (Aug 4, 2004)

Novak makes a few, the Traxxas/Novak EVX uses 2 battry packs, will handle 2 550 size motors. Novak Super Rooster will handle 2 540 size motors and just uses one battery. Novak rooster will do 2 540 motors in series on one battery.There are others, just can't think of them right now.....


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

i was wondering if any of the lrp or Duratrax brands made any that could handle 2 motors. Tis truck will use a single 6 cell stick pack for power.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

the super rooster is a good one, i ran it in my stock motored clod with 14 cells in series. i had a fan on top of it, it worked great. i still have a nib esp esc fan kit if anyone is interested.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Probably any esc with a 10 turn limit or so will handle two 27 turn motors in parallel. If he wires in series then nearly ANY esc will work. Maybe even a mini.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Wire the motors in series. I never thought of that something with a 10 turn limit that sounds interesting if i put a cooling fan on the esc that should help.
So you would wire it ESC to motor 1 and Positive terminal from motor 1 to motor 2 and the same for the negative side?


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Yes, if you want to slow it down and use sereis motors. It will also increase front wheel spinning and act like it has a center diff. I do not recommend it for the TD. 

One of my best (cheapest) TD was a duratrax streak with 2 stock motors In parallel and 8-11 cells.


----------



## stampedbasher8 (Dec 5, 2006)

you also could get the stock E-Maxx one. the EVX.


----------

